# Coffee Soap/ Instant Coffee Question



## Vic1963 (Oct 14, 2009)

This is probably a crazy question.  

But could I add a couple of tsp of instant coffee at the end of the soap and still have the same effect as making it with brewed coffee ?  

I still want to  use the raw coffee in the soap for exfoliating, but water instead of brewed coffee, and then instant before it goes in my mold.

I do HP crockpot.   

Any opinions ? or has anyone did this ?


----------



## Vic1963 (Oct 14, 2009)

guess it was a crazy question    :cry: 

I might just have to give it a go and see how it does. :wink:


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi Vic.

I think I may have tried this some years back, but I cannot remember the result. It could not have been what I wanted as I have not used it since. I do remember that using brewed coffee in the lye was something I will never try again. It resembled what I can only imagine Hyena urine would smell like. Not too bad in the soap, but the stench while it was hot made my stomach heave.


----------



## Vic1963 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thats what I have heard....that's why I didn't want to use brewed coffee.  I have made it and used Coffee FO, but.....it didn't smell strong enough.


----------



## artisan soaps (Oct 14, 2009)

..


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 14, 2009)

I've done it once Vic. I used instant Nescafe Short Black I think. The colour turned out great (beautiful chocolate) but no coffee smell that I can discern, however it still seems to get the onion & garlic smell off my hands in the kitchen. I did not use coffee grounds at all. 

Hyena pee must be hideous stuff MagiaDellaLuna.  :wink:


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Oct 14, 2009)

Bubbles Galore said:
			
		

> Hyena pee must be hideous stuff MagiaDellaLuna.  :wink:



ROFL....You have NO idea how bad it was.....


----------



## Vic1963 (Oct 14, 2009)

MagiaDellaLuna said:
			
		

> Bubbles Galore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




HAHAHAH, thats to funny.....


----------

